# Core i7: Now or Later?



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm ready to buy now but I can't decide whether or not I should wait for the new steppings.  Planned parts:

1 x Core i7 920 (C0 or D0)
3 x 2 GiB OCZ Gold DDR3-1600
1 x Asus P6T (x58 B2)

Vote on the poll...


The computer that will be upgraded is in my System Specs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

asus x58's are starting to look bad. go for a DFI

dont need expensive ddr3 either. just get cheap crucial 1066mhz sticks like me. they hit 2000mhz easy and cost only $60


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 19, 2009)

I am waiting for mid-late march for my refund anyways why not get the new stepping


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

its all in the mobo... not the cpu. you cant go much over 4.6ghz with a 920 cause the QPI gets out of its operating range. new stepping wont solve that.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 19, 2009)

new steppings will fix some of the TLB issues and improve the IMC... so later.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2009)

510$ Mobo + 920
great memory... what Fit is referring to
6gb version of it

for mobo, AGAIN like Fit said, DFI is a good choice too... or the rampage if you really want an unbeatable board...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

i got my DFI for $200 shipped

$50 for 3x1gb ram

and 920 for $220

thats $470.

assuming you have a computer already... the rest of the parts you should already have.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 19, 2009)

From what i heard the new stepping is just cosmetic, no electronics./

get a bloodrage *B**L**O**O**D**R**A**G**E*

skip the asus, like fit said, they need better bios and pwm


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 19, 2009)

DFI have been my favorite for a nice long time and still are. ....But i do like the stability this AsusP6T deluxe is giving me nice and rock steady at 4.2GHZ (better cooling and it would be even higher)Go for it ...I bet you'll be glad you did.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 20, 2009)

i'd say wait for the new stepping of the 920... why go with the older one when the newer one is so close?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 20, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> i'd say wait for the new stepping of the 920... why go with the older one when the newer one is so close?



but you never know ...I remember last Quads...the first stepping Q6600 clocked better than the later.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 20, 2009)

The first stepping of the Q6600 was teh B3 and depending on the board clocked like shit. Then the G0 came out and they clocked better with better temps. Then the third round of Q66's came out and they clocked for shit. 

If its only cosmetic changes, just get it now.


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> new steppings will fix some of the TLB issues and improve the IMC... so later.



read the erratas, all TLB issues have been fixed with motherboard bios updates.  IMC improvements have yet to be brought to the table.  The revision is to specify which chips are made via the new more eco friendly manufacturing process.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> asus x58's are starting to look bad. go for a DFI
> 
> dont need expensive ddr3 either. just get cheap crucial 1066mhz sticks like me. they hit 2000mhz easy and cost only $60


What DFI?

I need 6 GiB memory and preferable of the DDR3-1600 variety so if I do decide to drop another processor in later on, I won't have to get more memory.  The difference between DDR3-1333 and DDR3-1600 is only like $10 so its foolish not to.

I don't intend to overclock anything at all (except maybe fans XD).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

you DONT need 1600mhz ram. its just a lable and SPD program. its no different from the sticks i have.

x58-t3eh6


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2009)

EVGA FTW 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

Needs PS/2 mouse and keyboard (I use KVM).


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 20, 2009)

can't wait till the evga "classified" comes out!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

Fit... how the hell did you get a 200$ deal on DFI? and 220$ on the 920?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Needs PS/2 mouse and keyboard (I use KVM).



Not sure what that is but they do make USB to PS/2 converters. I highly recommend that EVGA board, I know a few people that have it and it's pretty sweet. Even broke some OCing records.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

ever try looking? thats all you have to do. not trying to be mean but it seems no one shops around anymore. they just click and buy.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

Fit... you have an eye for deals  but srsly... I'm pretty sure most ppl will have hard time finding a 300$ board for 2/3rds of its price as well as the i7 for 220$...


----------



## J-Man (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll be upgrading in April-May time so I say then.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

microcenter and frys both have i7 920's for $229. how do you miss a deal like that?

there are lots of used ones for $220 or so as well.

as for the boards... just look in other forums. everyone seems to be selling them. i could find 10 in the next 15mins if you wanted to get one that bad. 

all im saying is STOP paying the price that newegg has listed and look for an actual deal. openbox at newegg is the first place i'd look. then look at hardforums, evga marketplace, OCN, XS, anandtech, etc.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

Fits the man! yea I don't live in the US atm... so that's why I missed microcenter and frys... thxs for the tips


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

NCIX then


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 20, 2009)

NCIX is pretty good

back in december I got my P5Q PRO for $129 (with MIR) and my BFG for $129 (with MIR)

+ the motherboard gave me free shipping for the whole order

Hey, fitseries 3, it would be very cool if you could make a buying guide or something like that. If you would, I would be obliged to help out.

I was actually thinking of making one for Canadia


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

I prefer crossing the border for cheaper stuff


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2009)

Back on topic: I say just wait for the new cpu steppings, just to see if it's beneficial at all. What's waiting a couple weeks?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems like there was a reason I had to format my computer so by doing it now, it would save time.  Now, I can't seem to remember why I wanted to format it.   I have the money now to get the parts so it's really just down to is it worth the wait or not.  I wish Intel would be more forward with why they are releasing updated versions of the Core i7 and x58 chip set.  It's hard to make any decisions when you don't have enough information.

Most are saying to wait so...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

there is not alot different in the new stepping. even the new x58 wont be a big difference. 

the thing is... QPI is at its max already. you cant fix that. the end.

dont waste your money is all im saying.

get a decent board for under $300 + cheap ddr3 + i7 920

read this if you still dont like my ram idea.... http://www.techspot.com/article/131-intel-corei7-memory-performance/


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

that RAM is the bomb... it can OC to 1900mhz ... proof is Fit! just link him to that thread Fit...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

its running 2004mhz at 8-8-7-20-1t @ 1.84v now and i been running BOINC for 6 hours on it no problems.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

just a tip though... I wouldn't run 1.84V on the RAM since intel says its bad for i7... btw Fit, how far did you go with ~1.7V?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its running 2004mhz at 8-8-7-20-1t @ 1.84v now and i been running BOINC for 6 hours on it no problems.



amazing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

n-ster said:


> just a tip though... I wouldn't run 1.84V on the RAM since intel says its bad for i7... btw Fit, how far did you go with ~1.7V?



thats total BS. i've run 2.2v through my ram and its run fine. you just need the vtt up high enough for it.


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wish Intel would be more forward with why they are releasing updated versions of the Core i7 and x58 chip set.  It's hard to make any decisions when you don't have enough information.
> 
> Most are saying to wait so...



Go ahead and by all means wait, but if you use google you can find the answer in 5 minutes... Honestly the x58 chipset revision will probably do something good but as for the new i7 stepping it's only to signify that you are techincally getting a different chip since different materials will be used in the manufacturing process.   How hard is this???


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

When are B3 motherboards (manufacturers get it on April 10) expected to hit shelves though?  If it isn't until May, I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> Go ahead and by all means wait, but if you use google you can find the answer in 5 minutes... Honestly the x58 chipset revision will probably do something good but as for the new i7 stepping it's only to signify that you are techincally getting a different chip since different materials will be used in the manufacturing process.   How hard is this???



Different materials in the manufacturing process can effect the chip massively. And I do mean massively. Electron migration can be effected by the slightest change in materials. That can mean the difference between 1.4V for 4.2Ghz or 1.3V for the same clocks, for example. It can also effect the overall ability for the chip to handle voltage and heat.

By the same token, it could go in the opposite direction, but that is less likely.

It could also provide no difference at all. Either way, it's worth waiting 2 weeks to find out.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> Go ahead and by all means wait, but if you use google you can find the answer in 5 minutes... Honestly the x58 chipset revision will probably do something good but as for the new i7 stepping it's only to signify that you are techincally getting a different chip since different materials will be used in the manufacturing process.   How hard is this???





I have to agree, I remember when the DO stepping was announced, I was like ,"oh S##t," should I wait or should i GO


Then i jsut did a little googling, read some forums, since it was a hot topic for a while and everthing said it was a information formatting change, no changes to the chip "at all" so waiting for a change which does nothing except for the vendors and Intel to track the chip is kinda, hmmm, i dunno, useless.


But i got to find out more on the motherboard chipset change,.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

I would wait as much as you can if I were you... x58 boards may drop in price, you could maybe accompany that i7 920 with a new graphic card by then for the same budget...

as for the RAM voltage, I'm pretty sure intel wouldn't want to advertise 1.65V limit for nothing since OCers are sometimes turned away from the i7 b/c of that... and OCers are most of i7 market share


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2009)

And contrary to some reports, my googling has a few links claiming mobo manufacturers have said their D0 ES's OC better than C0. So, the pendulum swings both ways.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

x58 prices will always be high.

here is why...

x58 requires the use of an 8 layer PCB to allow for enough paths to make the board possible.

most high end 775 boards are 6 layers while cheaper 775 boards are 4-5 layers.

8 layer boards cost A LOT to make and have alot more copper than older boards.... hench the cost.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 20, 2009)

> The electrical, mechanical and thermal specifications remain within the current specifications. Intel anticipates no changes to customer platforms designed to previous Intel guidelines.




Thats the line that everybody is printing, so there could be many ways to read into 





> remain within the current specifications


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbV5cUKX6Hs

that'll through you into a loop


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 20, 2009)

Integrated graphics, eek:


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Different materials in the manufacturing process can effect the chip massively. And I do mean massively. Electron migration can be effected by the slightest change in materials. That can mean the difference between 1.4V for 4.2Ghz or 1.3V for the same clocks, for example. It can also effect the overall ability for the chip to handle voltage and heat.
> 
> By the same token, it could go in the opposite direction, but that is less likely.
> 
> It could also provide no difference at all. Either way, it's worth waiting 2 weeks to find out.



I agree completely, but don't expect to be stunned lol.  I am going to try and get my hands on one either way.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

Waaaa, you guys aren't making this any easier (7-now, 5-D0, 8-B3).


----------



## Megasty (Feb 20, 2009)

Waiting is good but the C0 920 can do 4.0 on air. I haven't even had the time to experiment with it yet & I bought it last month  I just managed to put my fairly new rig together today. I'll probably get a D0 anyway seeing that its terribly hard for me to pass up new stuff. Knowing me, I just end up burning through a few of those just like the Q6600.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

B3!

btw for prices... 6gb ddr3 85$, GB ud4p with i7 510$ after MIR = less than 600$ upgrade... I believe that that price is quite fair... no I think that price is outrageously low... add a 4830 if you want to upgrade a graphic card and you got less then 700$ for a great rig...


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> there is not alot different in the new stepping. even the new x58 wont be a big difference.
> 
> the thing is... QPI is at its max already. you cant fix that. the end.
> 
> ...



I am Blown Away! Great read, Thankyou.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Not sure what that is but they do make USB to PS/2 converters. I highly recommend that EVGA board, I know a few people that have it and it's pretty sweet. Even broke some OCing records.



PS2/USB dongle can kill a KVM switch.

However... they do make USB KVM switches.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

Knowing that the processor will never be oveclocked, is it worth waiting?


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Knowing that the processor will never be oveclocked, is it worth waiting?



no


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Knowing that the processor will never be oveclocked, is it worth waiting?



If you are NEVER going to OC EVER get a 940. Seems like a waste to me but 2.6ghz vs 2.9ghz would be better.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Knowing that the processor will never be oveclocked, is it worth waiting?



Why no OC? (That's a state of mind I can't fathom. lol. I have to make everything I own perform better than intended. lol.)

If that's the case, then screw it, and just buy now. The only possible benefit is slightly lower temps and power draw. Not likely enough to worry about.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 20, 2009)

I would wait, Because I wouldn't want to spend all that money on something (don't get my wrong I would be extremely happy) but then find that the prices have dropped or performance has increased or it wipes the sweat of your arse, it doesn’t matter, I wouldn't want that feeling like I have missed out. But that is just me, Do you think you would be alright knowing if you had waited a little long to see how things went you might have saved a little more money?


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Knowing that the processor will never be oveclocked, is it worth waiting?



If you are not going to overclock do not buy an i7.  You will disgrace the processor and your family.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 20, 2009)

WHY would you buy a i7 if you don't OC it. It just seems wrong...you can even get a decent OC with a crap board & bottombarrel ram. Ah, its such a waste. Just buy it now. I think I need drink now.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 20, 2009)

Megasty said:


> WHY would you buy a i7 if you don't OC it. It just seems wrong...you can even get a decent OC with a crap board & bottombarrel ram. Ah, its such a waste. Just buy it now. I think I need drink now.



Haha LOL!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Do you think you would be alright knowing if you had waited a little long to see how things went you might have saved a little more money?


I think it may be worth waiting a few weeks.  I bought a 4000+ ($425 USD at the time) when the 4800+ came out a few days later instantly halving the value of the 4000+.  As such, I think the only thing that would really disappoint me is if Westmere (32nm) chips appeared in a few weeks or if there was an octo-core version over the horizon.  As far as I know, nothing major like that is coming--just D0.

Speaking on hypotheticals, if Intel released a Core i7 930 (D0) 2.8 GHz for the same price the 920 is now (~$280), that would be worth waiting for.


I'm coming to a conclusion it isn't worth waiting for B3 stepping unless it expands support for Westmere chips.  Even if it did, it is very unlikely I would upgrade it (I'm on a 2-3 year upgrade cycle).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

I remember why I need to format: Visual Studio 2008 trial expired and it errors when I try to update it via add/remove programs.


I think I will make the decision whether or not to wait on Sunday evening.  If there's any further advice, let me hear it before then.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

please OC... at least to like ~3.1ghz

Hey what's going to be the primary use of your rig? gaming? In that case, I'm not sure if the i7 is for you... and you've only got a 17" monitor? A dual core would be well suited for you I believe...


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And contrary to some reports, my googling has a few links claiming mobo manufacturers have said their D0 ES's OC better than C0. So, the pendulum swings both ways.



that's the 975s though, you have to look for the articles on the D0 920


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Hey what's going to be the primary use of your rig? gaming? In that case, I'm not sure if the i7 is for you... and you've only got a 17" monitor? A dual core would be well suited for you I believe...


I program, I game, I burn disks, I create videos, I pretty much do it all.  Gaming, programming, and web browsing the most, probably.  I have a dual core Opteron 180 and in pretty much all new games, there's these pauses every second or so for a few milliseconds.  In most games, I don't notice it unless I look for it but in others, it's pretty bad.  This upgrade (core of the computer) will have to last me a good 2-3 years.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2009)

E8xxx will last you that much that... just please OC one way or another


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2009)

I decided to purchase it on Sunday; however, as mentioned earlier, the Asus motherboard has been getting a lot of bad reviews recently and there are two others that fit my needs:
ASUS P6T
DFI LP DK
GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P 

Newegg Comparison


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> x58 prices will always be high.
> 
> here is why...
> 
> ...




You were doing great right up until you said the board had 8 layers.Which it does not.

The boards are expensive because they can charge out the ass for new technology..that's all.

http://www.dfi.com/portal/CM/cmprod...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

Look at the very bottom of the spec list: 6 layer PCB.

That aside thanks for all the other info. I am liking my UT velly much.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> You were doing great right up until you said the board had 8 layers.Which it does not.
> 
> The boards are expensive because they can charge out the ass for new technology..that's all.
> 
> ...



wow.... up until now most of them have been 8 layer. maybe DFI figured out how to cut down on costs and make them only 6 layers. thats probably one contributing factor to the price being a tad lower than some of the others.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2009)

So, which one?  Asus, DFI, or Gigabyte?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)

dfi


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2009)

Any objections?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> EVGA FTW
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039



this board blows i DO NOT reccomend. o and buy now. actually wait for the classified.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 21, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> this board blows i DO NOT reccomend. o and buy now. actually *wait for the classified*.




+1 so save your money, its  expensive


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> +1 so save your money, its  expensive



hopefully they will honor a step up then i pay like what $100? FTMFW


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2009)

I ruled the current EVGA out because it doesn't have PS/2 keyboard/mouse.

I will be ordering it tomorrow so if it isn't coming out this week, it isn't worth waiting for.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I ruled the current EVGA out because it doesn't have PS/2 keyboard/mouse.
> 
> I will be ordering it tomorrow so if it isn't coming out this week, it isn't worth waiting for.



ahh i see then i reccomend not going evga. id say DFI is the way to go


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, I think I will be ordering it tonight (inside of 3 hours) instead of tomorrow so, unless I hear any objections, I'll go with the DFI.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Ordered DFI DK board, 3 x 2 GiB OCZ Gold, and Core i7 920.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Any objections?



I have the DFI DK x58. Great board so far. Don't buy it at the 'egg though, it's cheaper here. There is also a combo offer with the 920 and 6GB of DDR3 for $580.

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-DKX58T3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

my dfi's lan port just died.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

damn those DFI's don't last too long, that is the second person I know that has had p[roblems i nthe last 3 days.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

mine wasnt really a dfi problem. the board works fine but the lan is dead. no lights or anything. 

its pathetic though... this board worked 4 days and now its going back.

good thing i have a new board in the mail already for this week.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> damn those DFI's don't last too long, that is the second person I know that has had p[roblems i nthe last 3 days.



Meh, its the first run with all these x58 boards. You're bound to have a few duds. I've heard of numerous dying Asus and EVGA x58 boards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

how do i get 2 duds in a week?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> how do i get 2 duds in a week?



bad shipment or batch


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

from 2 different companies?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

You beat on your boards


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

my boards are mint. i baby them. ever bought anything from me? the shit is mint... im tellin ya.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> from 2 different companies?



same chipset? pull the NB off and check on the week etc.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

gah... i must explain...

1. asus p6t6 ws revolution- started acting up, reflashed bios to 0311(newest), started telling me that i had an unsupported cpu, ran vantage once, reboot at same settings, no post ever again. cpu died too.

2. dfi DK x58 t3eh6- worked amazingly well for 4 days straight running BOINC and folding on gtx295's. this morning i reboot to install vista sp1 and lan port was gone. reinstalled os, drivers, reflashed bios, reset bios, nothing. lan port dead, everything else is fine.


also i must add.... this is my 4th i7 920 now. seems to be the best of them all.

AND... these crucial d9jnl sticks are hands down the best i've ever had.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

yea, that ram was a good call....


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Did you fart on them as usual?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gah... i must explain...
> 
> 1. asus p6t6 ws revolution- started acting up, reflashed bios to 0311(newest), started telling me that i had an unsupported cpu, ran vantage once, reboot at same settings, no post ever again. cpu died too.
> 
> ...



intresting have you tested your PSU for spikes?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gah... i must explain...
> 
> 1. asus p6t6 ws revolution- started acting up, reflashed bios to 0311(newest), started telling me that i had an unsupported cpu, ran vantage once, reboot at same settings, no post ever again. cpu died too.
> 
> ...



I gotta ask fit, if you've gone through 4 i7's already and 2 boards in a short amount of time, have you given thought to a bad PSU? I mean it it HIGHLY unusual to get 3 bad CPU's. It's kinda sounding like overvoltage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

just got a brand new psu between boards. the psu is STRONG as hell. enermax revolution85+ 1250watt.

DMM confirms voltage is perfect.

the whole damn setup is run from a power conditioner. no spikes ever. the power could go out and it'll run for a day solid before loosing power to the pc.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just got a brand new psu between boards. the psu is STRONG as hell. enermax revolution85+ 1250watt.
> 
> DMM confirms voltage is perfect.
> 
> the whole damn setup is run from a power conditioner. no spikes ever. the power could go out and it'll run for a day solid before loosing power to the pc.



Thats strange as hell how about something in the case shorting out your system..


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just got a brand new psu between boards. the psu is STRONG as hell. enermax revolution85+ 1250watt.
> 
> DMM confirms voltage is perfect.
> 
> the whole damn setup is run from a power conditioner. no spikes ever. the power could go out and it'll run for a day solid before loosing power to the pc.



case grounding anything like that? no bad wire splits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I gotta ask fit, if you've gone through 4 i7's already and 2 boards in a short amount of time, have you given thought to a bad PSU? I mean it it HIGHLY unusual to get 3 bad CPU's. It's kinda sounding like overvoltage.




CPU...

1. sold because i got a new one.

2. sold to get #3 but was beginning to act up. never got over 1.5v.

3. died from p6t6 death. rmaed to intel and got....

4. best chip yet. runs 4.5ghz at 1.47v HT enabled.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2009)

It's just really odd to kill 3 (or maybe just 2) cpu's and 2 boards in a couple of weeks. It's natural to start looking at the common denominators


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I Dont Use A Damn Case!!!

did anyone read any of my posts?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> I Dont Use A Damn Case!!!
> 
> did anyone read any of my posts?



do you like getting help? or do you ask questions to start arguments?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i never said i killed all 4 chips.

from the 200 pics i've posted i think you guys remember i dont use a case for my bench rig.

im not being mean here. just reminding you.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 22, 2009)

Having 3 bad CPUs in a row is next to nil when it comes to probability. I'm thinking its the PSU too. Might be too small. My sys on full load is pulling 780W with the 920 @ 4.2. I was too scared to push it any higher than that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just got a brand new psu between boards. the psu is STRONG as hell. enermax revolution85+ 1250watt.
> 
> DMM confirms voltage is perfect.
> 
> the whole damn setup is run from a power conditioner. no spikes ever. the power could go out and it'll run for a day solid before loosing power to the pc.





Fitseries3 said:


> CPU...
> 
> 1. sold because i got a new one.
> 
> ...





Megasty said:


> Having 3 bad CPUs in a row is next to nil when it comes to probability. I'm thinking its the PSU too. Might be too small. My sys on full load is pulling 780W with the 920 @ 4.2. I was too scared to push it any higher than that.



read the above info... i didnt say i killed all 4. only 1 has died. also... psu is brand new just got it this week. its WAY more power than i need.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Megasty said:


> Having 3 bad CPUs in a row is next to nil when it comes to probability. I'm thinking its the PSU too. Might be too small. My sys on full load is pulling 780W with the 920 @ 4.2. I was too scared to push it any higher than that.



i pull 900w load from the wall and i bet your rig pulls more. regardless say the cpu is perfect. you dont use a case. maybe something is shorting? bad wire lead? maybe cat puke on your test bed shorting traces.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> I Dont Use A Damn Case!!!
> 
> did anyone read any of my posts?



now wait a second fits what about that monstrosity of a box case you have , thats not a case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

no pets, desk is SUPER CLEAN, no dust, rig is on antistatic mat, took apart and reassembled the entire rig multiple times.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i pull 900w load from the wall and i bet your rig pulls more. regardless say the cpu is perfect. you dont use a case. maybe something is shorting? bad wire lead? maybe cat puke on your test bed shorting traces.



I've had a 1600 in the closet for the longest. I really didn't want to use my 20amp line too soon but I will if I get another X2. My DMM is kinda old but I tested it several times & it never went above 782 in total. Maybe its time for a new DMM.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

trt740 said:


> now wait a second fits what about that monstrosity of a box case you have , thats not a case.



i have 3 machines. bench rig sits out on the above mentioned antistatic mat.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have 3 machines. bench rig sits out on the above mentioned antistatic mat.



my bad, and a Bad ass case it is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

The Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250w can pull upwards of 1437.5w from the wall.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

so you killed 3 chips in a row, in a case while running 2 board at the same time man.

You should get a Power Conditioner and maybe you have less trouble.

\or just change that dam power suppluy

and all those pets, they can generate some static electricity tooo,

wow, do you rub your feet on carpet while your benching, out of nerves because you might blow a bord or chip?


common man???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Megasty said:


> I've had a 1600 in the closet for the longest. I really didn't want to use my 20amp line too soon but I will if I get another X2. My DMM is kinda old but I tested it several time & it never went above 782 in total. Maybe its time for a new DMM.



my DMM is 2 months old. new battery.... extremely well taken care of as is all my equipment.


its just a dead lan port. is that so hard to believe?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> so you killed 3 chips in a row, in a case while running 2 board at the same time man.
> 
> You should get a Power Conditioner and maybe you have less trouble



you are just mocking me now. :shadedshu


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

no mocking is negative, this is susposed to be fun, l was just adding levity... sorry


----------



## Megasty (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my DMM is 2 months old. new battery.... extremely well taken care of as is all my equipment.
> 
> 
> its just a dead lan port. is that so hard to believe?



I stepped on my last DFI & its still working today...but the lan ports on it never worked. Sometimes I hate free stuff. The most CPUs I ever killed (in a row) were two 6400s & that was because I was frying the ram.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

its just funny how you listed everything i already covered. seems like a loop here. everyone is just re listing the same things.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> its just funny how you listed everything i already covered. seems like a loop here. everyone is just re listing the same things.



very hard problem fits, not sure you are going to get a workable solution


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

:|

I need the LAN ports to work.   They better not die on me or it was mistake to get a DFI.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

trt740 said:


> very hard problem fits, not sure you are going to get a workable solution



solution was known before any help was offered.

RMA.

i hate them but thats how you fix this kinda thing.

all i said was....



Fitseries3 said:


> my dfi's lan port just died.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1224571&postcount=81


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> solution was known before any help was offered.
> 
> RMA.
> 
> ...



well then, that ends that and it happened to me aswell.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no pets, desk is SUPER CLEAN, no dust, rig is on antistatic mat, took apart and reassembled the entire rig multiple times.



did you examine wires?  did you think your surge is going? so many cycles with those high wattage PSU's try plugging it into the wall...go downstairs and check your breaker box make sure your rooms breaker isnt getting mad hot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

its' probably becuase of running BOINC + F@H on this rig for 4 days. too much data. SP1 was the grim reaper though.... somehow.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe it has something to do with QPI.  Overclocking the processor does something to QPI which in turn causes it to over stress the NIC chip.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Megasty said:


> I've had a 1600 in the closet for the longest. I really didn't want to use my 20amp line too soon but I will if I get another X2. My DMM is kinda old but I tested it several times & it never went above 782 in total. Maybe its time for a new DMM.



sorry i was talking about fit drawing more than I you sound about right. i just have a hard time specifying who im conversing or aiming tword when im on a roll.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

my PSU is running on 220v so yeah.... dedicated power pretty much.

oh and there ya go... my OCing secret is out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my PSU is running on 220v so yeah.... dedicated power pretty much.
> 
> oh and there ya go... my OCing secret is out.



how are you running 220v on an american circuit? im pretty sure switching it on the back of the psu will break it.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 22, 2009)

trt740 said:


> well then, that ends that and it happened to me aswell.



If that's the case, then that board could hav blew the procs just from being faulty from the start. Makes perfect sense. In my case, I probably damaged it by stepping on it but I'm sure it had some faults way b4 then since the lan ports didn't work either.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

it just pisses me off that every time i get something i really like it has to die. its total BS.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it just pisses me off that every time i get something i really like it has to die. its total BS.



we call that one early adopters tax. we pay the price we send the feedback. they fix the stuff that way 6 months from now the ppl that didnt buy it now dont need to go through it. welcome to what we do.


----------



## Binge (Feb 22, 2009)

It's ok my DFI x58 is out for RMA as well.  I wonder how many defects they've put out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

im sure it wont end with my new board im getting this week. no one has one yet so im 100% sure something will die on it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my PSU is running on 220v so yeah.... dedicated power pretty much.
> 
> oh and there ya go... my OCing secret is out.


Heh, I knew it was 230v because Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250w is only 230v.

That might be the problem though.  USA is 120v @ 60 Hz, and UK (where the 1250w version is offered) is 230v @ 50 Hz.  If you don't have the equipment to perform the conversion (240v @ 60 Hz to 230v @ 50 Hz), it could cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

you can run most psu's on 220v and they run more efficiently.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

230v @ 50 Hz, yes.  I can't imagine they run well at 240v @ 60 Hz.




> http://www.kropla.com/frequency.htm
> 
> On our island we have an electrical mains of 127 and 220 Volt and 50 Hertz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Binge (Feb 22, 2009)

There's no switch on the back of the PSUs I know fit uses.  They auto sense the voltage and work on that setting.  If he has an intermediate UPS that converts to 220v there would be no change in how his computer works.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> There's no switch on the back of the PSUs I know fit uses.  They auto sense the voltage and work on that setting.  If he has an intermediate UPS that converts to 220v there would be no change in how his computer works.



thank you for enlighting me with your technical wisdom.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

The 1250w doesn't do auto switching because it's 220-240v only (marketed to Europe only).

http://www.enermax.com.tw/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_2&lv0=1&lv1=7&no=20

It says it should be able to do 50-60Hz but, knowing you do have a problem with components dying, I wouldn't rule out the fact that you're running the PSU in a state it is not intended to.   It may be the cause of your problems.


Edit: 1725w is the maximum draw the 1250w can pull from the wall but so long as the temps are under 50C.  The PSU probably wouldn't last very long at that pull either.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> how are you running 220v on an american circuit? im pretty sure switching it on the back of the psu will break it.



Nearly all PSU can run on a 220v, but it needs a special cord. A 110/120 line can only pull upto 1200W/hr but for PSUs that only 80-85% eff. So my poor 1600W monster would be stuck @ 1020W if I'm lucky. Commercial & large home electric dryers have to run on 220/240 since they pull upwards of 2000W/hr. That's the same line that we have specially routed to our rooms. Mini nuclear power plant anyone 

There are UPS that convert 110/120 to 220/240 but that's not as eff as having a dedicated line.


----------



## Binge (Feb 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> thank you for enlighting me with your technical wisdom.



You're welcome here's more _technical wisdom_~

PC Power and Cooling 860W back end-






Enermax Revolution 1050W back end-





Courtesy of newegg.  It would be impossible for him to force a 220V current without proper transformers.  A dead LAN port would not be the result of abuse.  I mean how much power does a gigabit LAN take?  Why was it only the LAN port that died???  This is nothing like the horror stories on ASUStek forums my favorite being, "Help!  Every time I boot a different RAM slot is dead!!!"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> Enermax Revolution 1050W back end-
> ...


Even Liberties automatically switch:





The Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250w is the only Enermax PSU that doesn't automatically switch (110v is completely unsupported).




Binge said:


> Courtesy of newegg.  It would be impossible for him to force a 220V current without proper transformers.  A dead LAN port would not be the result of abuse.  I mean how much power does a gigabit LAN take?  Why was it only the LAN port that died???  This is nothing like the horror stories on ASUStek forums my favorite being, "Help!  Every time I boot a different RAM slot is dead!!!"


Yes, it's odd but the component designed to take the least voltage is the most likely one to blow first.  Considering most motherboards use Marvell chips for LAN, there is a connection there...


----------



## Binge (Feb 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The 1250w doesn't do auto switching because it's 220-240v only (marketed to Europe only).
> 
> http://www.enermax.com.tw/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_2&lv0=1&lv1=7&no=20
> 
> ...



He doesn't have a 1250W psu???


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> just got a brand new psu between boards. the psu is STRONG as hell. *enermax revolution85+ 1250watt.*
> 
> DMM confirms voltage is perfect.
> 
> the whole damn setup is run from a power conditioner. no spikes ever. the power could go out and it'll run for a day solid before loosing power to the pc.


Right there. XD


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> You're welcome here's more _technical wisdom_~
> 
> PC Power and Cooling 860W back end-
> 
> ...



i was simply implying that if IF he had done so and their was some type of power fluctuation with the PSU itself. not necissarily if he managed to switch it or not.  if the PSU was spiking it could cause damage to the board. when he said he was running a 220v current i was naturally confused because in all things fit tells us i saw no mention of an adapter or some kind of power inverter which is why i raised the question "how?" forgive me for being ignoant and not going to newegg first and checking if it had the switch like i have seen on 99% of the units i have ever worked on.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

some do some dont. 

depends on the manufacturer.

anyone know why i switched back to enermax? care to take a stab?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sensing more than a little tension. I believe everyone is just trying to help and offering suggestions. Let's keep it civil boys, and remember why we are all here.

Binge, may I ask why you had to RMA your DFI? Mine's been good so fair. Only issue has been having to reset cmos a couple of times after shutting down the machine, on an OC I know was stable.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> some do some dont.
> 
> depends on the manufacturer.
> 
> anyone know why i switched back to enermax? care to take a stab?



id take a wack at it. but alas i think we have successfully managed to bring this thread totally off course. this is infact a discussion on when what if not omg my board is broke hijack. to the OP my sincerest apologies.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm sensing more than a little tension. I believe everyone is just trying to help and offering suggestions. Let's keep it civil boys, and remember why we are all here.



no, not tense at all. just going to reccomend not getting a pc power psu. go with an enermax.

and to recap...

evga x58 - mediocre
asus x58's - decent but end in death
foxconn x58's - ppl like how they look but the boards get discontinued after only a few short weeks.
biostar x58- looks good. oc's well. overall a decent board.
XFX x58- similar to evga. prolly the same.
gigabyte x58's - great overall but bios may be odd to some ppl. lots of models to choose from.
ecs x58 - havent heard anything good or bad.
msi's x58's - seen a few die pretty fast. havent heard of anyone else getting one.
DFI x58's - OC very well and well liked. color options not very good but who cares about color really? just because my lan port died im not gonna quit on them yet.

fits new x58- ??? no one knows. we will soon see.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i was simply implying that if IF he had done so and their was some type of power fluctuation with the PSU itself. not necissarily if he managed to switch it or not.  if the PSU was spiking it could cause damage to the board. when he said he was running a 220v current i was naturally confused because in all things fit tells us i saw no mention of an adapter or some kind of power inverter which is why i raised the question "how?" forgive me for being ignoant and not going to newegg first and checking if it had the switch like i have seen on 99% of the units i have ever worked on.



So wait a minute, that thing runs on a 220 from a 110 alone  No wonder he blew up so many procs. Like you said, the back of that thing looks exactly like the junk we work with on a normal basis. You usually have to use two separate 110v outlets to get a 220. The stability of that thing must be rock solid to pull such a feat.

BTW, fit the asus I'm using has way too many features (useless features) to use in one lifetime. I only use the stupid joystick thing to switch between 3.6, 4.0, 4.2, & (4.4-if I want to kill it).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

OMFG..... im not even going to try to explain. if you dont get it then im done.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

guess it's classified


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> guess it's classified



LOL...hint.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

not really a hint. there are a few boards comming out. you may be wrong.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

i know that would be/is my next board.... hmmmm good pwm, true pcie x16,  cost a fortune,  

Guess i just love the red and black this season!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know why people don't buy GIGA boards, I didn't read any problems from these boards yet. (X58)

And the bios is alot easier to handle than EVGA's.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

i cant wait to get the classified. i really lke my current EVGA for the options. their VERY new but their very good boards and im sure will get alot of the market when they work out the kinks. but i really want to step-up to the classified iv run my course with this board i think.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

I had the GIg extreme, but it's all all about power management with the X58's and the BloodRage is the Bomb, and This EVGA also looks like it has the "Right Stuff"


----------



## Binge (Feb 22, 2009)

EVGA already posted you can not step up to a classified.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 22, 2009)

If there aren't many new and better x58 setups coming out within 2 - 3 months then I say get it now  cause not even I can wait that long.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I had the GIg extreme, but it's all all about power management with the X58's and the BloodRage is the Bomb, and This EVGA also looks liek it has the "Right Stuff"



well the one thing that i loved about the evga boards is 100% solid state caps and the phase's are sweet i think their great boards really...but i have higher hopes for the classified man sys when me and you get one we will need to get a room someware and share our awsomeness because i dont think your as excited as i am for it.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is some EVGA PRON!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Here is some EVGA PRON!



gimme kthnx


----------



## Frizz (Feb 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Here is some EVGA PRON!



Is that a Physx card in the middle of those 285's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

9800gt for physx


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Ack, no PS/2 mouse.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

you and your ps/2. get a new kb/m already. i use a $6 dell keyboard and an old mx518 i got for $10.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 22, 2009)

What's with the massive heatsink? And having a 9800GT doing physx in the middle like that is silly. As if three 285's couldn't do that.. I really like the board, I'm sure it's gonna be a good clocker but the heatsink is just plain silly.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ack, no PS/2 mouse.



yeah, you can only use that one for the kb, its not like the dual plug on the silly asus. Still a useless eyesore nonetheless.




ShadowFold said:


> What's with the massive heatsink? And having a 9800GT doing physx in the middle like that is silly. As if three 285's couldn't do that.. I really like the board, I'm sure it's gonna be a good clocker but the heatsink is just plain silly.



I like the huge heatsink. I'm sure its only for looks but it just seems like its there to do _something_...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

It's not the keyboard/mouse that are a problem, it's the KVM.  I don't feel it is necessary to drop $400 now for an 8-port DVI+USB KVM and DVI monitor.

Edit: I also go nuts if my keyboard doesn't have a calculator button. XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

put all the cards on water then you can use even more slots.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's not the keyboard/mouse that are a problem, it's the KVM.  I don't feel it is necessary to drop $400 now for an 8-port DVI+USB KVM and DVI monitor.



well it has one ps/2. a dongle/adapter may solve the other.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

The only adapters are USB -> PS/2, not the other way around.  Moreover, those adapters seem to be specific to the mouse model and by no means universal.


@mods: I got what I needed from this thread so, do with it what you will.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i've seen them the other way. gimme a few mins.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2009)

oh shoot, no floppy disc, i'm outahere


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ers+and+gender+changers-_-STARTECH-_-12200145

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=202313954&listingid=29007187&dcaid=17902


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Those only work if the keyboard/mouse natively supports it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

try one now... before you buy a board. try enabling legacy support in the bios.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> oh shoot, no floppy disc, i'm outahere


Heh, yeah, that was one of the criteria that knocked the MSI boards (and several others) out of the running.  I use my FDD a lot for boot disks/BIOS updates.

I bought the DFI which has PS/2 mouse and keyboard.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 22, 2009)

You will no longer need floppy disc if you have GIGA board....

Sorry if I annoyed you with my "GIGA posts".


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

use a flash drive wth?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

My tower already has a NEC FDD in it.  I have an external NEC FDD too but I usually only hook that up to laptops/desktops without an FDD.  I use the internal FDD to format a floppy like once every other week.  ROFL, it probably gets more use than my DVD-ROM drive. XD


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 22, 2009)

What's a floppy drive? Sounds like a sex toy  
jk.. I use USB for bios flashing and all that good stuff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

usb floppy then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

I have yet to find an internal USB floppy drive.  There's really no reason not to make one so... 


Edit: Ah, they are filed separately:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16821104104

Anyway, I already have the drive.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

you are trying to upgrade but you are letting yourself be held back by old tech?

do you realize that your electricity bill will go up a bit from the switch?

i think everyone overlooks that one. 

i dont run my i7 24/7 because its not great with power. my main rig uses less power than my i7 cpu alone.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you are trying to upgrade but you are letting yourself be held back by old tech?
> 
> do you realize that your electricity bill will go up a bit from the switch?
> 
> ...


Useful tech is useful regardless if it is old or new.  I'll keep using what I still find useful.  For the time being, I'm not prepared to drop FDD or PS/2.  I'd be happier if it had 2 x ATA100 too but Intel is trying to make that one vanish ASAP. 

Electricity is relatively cheap in these parts (about $100-130 for 5-7 Kw/hr).

My server runs 24/7 and it draws on average a lot more power than my computer (especially if it is working on something).  This computer runs about 10-16 hours every day and is on maybe 3 nights a week.

My Opteron 180 is 110w while the Core i7 is about 130w.  No significant change there.  Also, DDR3 is much lower power than the DDR I am currently running (less one DIMM too).  The only thing that could make a significant difference is the X58 chipset compared to nForce 4 Ultra.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

130w at stock though.

if you OC it it goes A LOT higher. upwards of 300+ watts.

im just letting ppl know that.

some of the younger "kids" that still live with their parents may want to consider this when preparing for when their parents want to know why the electric bill is $40 higher this month.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

I said it about three times in this thread alone: it will never be overclocked.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

sorry... the last 4 pages were a blurr.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

Indeed. XD

I need stability.  I never sacrifice stability for performance.


----------



## Megasty (Feb 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 130w at stock though.
> 
> if you OC it it goes A LOT higher. upwards of 300+ watts.
> 
> ...



You try to tell that to my nephew. He keeps on taking my old super cards to play WoW. I'm just glad he doesn't know jack about new procs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i run my i7 rig about 3-6 hours at a time only 2-3 days a week max. that is all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2009)

That's not very much.  You only have it to overclock and benchmark?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

yup. pretty much.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm still running my UT X58 at stock to burn it in. I run all my rigs continuously at 100% load. It'll be interesting to see if the POS Xclio PSU will hold up under the stess.

I sure hope my DFI lasts longer than 4 days.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I'm still running my UT X58 at stock to burn it in. I run all my rigs continuously at 100% load. It'll be interesting to see if the POS Xclio PSU will hold up under the stess.
> 
> I sure hope my DFI lasts longer than 4 days.



honestly im dissapointed. i really like this board. i have looked away from DFI for a long time and now that i get one and i really like it... something goes wrong. its not totally dead but it has lost one of its major functioning components so its being rma'ed asap.

i WILL stick with DFI though. for sure.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2009)

I use a wireless card or USB with all my rigs...got sick of the kids and wife tripping over tha damn LAN cables 

If you have a wireless router just slap an Edimax wireless in there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2009)

thats what i've done for now but this machine is my bench rig for now.

she is home to an array of gtx295's, gtx260's and my new watercooled dell perc 5/i. all the spaces are taken up. i had to pull a 295 out to run the wifi card just so i could fold/crunch tonight.

im sure DFI will RMA this board on monday and if all works as planned i'll have it back after i get my other x58 this week.

i use linksys routers for my net.

i have one here thats acting as a wifi bridge to the main one thats connected to the fibre modem.

so its like this...


(firbe to net)--- (WRT600N) ___________wifi(a/b/g/n)__________(WRT600N#2)---- 4 computers wired gBe. 

i also have 2 laptops getting on the wifi as well. the wifi N acts as an invisible gBe cable really. net is snappy. im really pleased with it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

The parts arrived but, Houston, we have a problem.  I get no video and the error display goes from 88 -> CF and hangs.  Supposedly, that's supposed to mean a memory problem.  I tried all three sticks in DIMM 0, 2, 4, one stick in DIMM 0, and one stick in DIMM 1.  All produce the same error message.

Intel Core i7 920
DFI DK X58 mobo
3 x 2 GiB OCZ Gold  DDR3-1600

Any ideas?

I guess I'll start pulling crap off of it.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 26, 2009)

yet another person asking if they should upgrade now is the worst time, ill say it again, with am2+/am3 getting stronger catching up to intel I7, the prices will keep dropping, its best to wait through the storm man


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

use one stick in the green slot farthest from the cpu.

jump cmos and unplug psu. replug, switch cmos jumper back to normal and boot.

if that dont work check the other cmos jumper on the back pannel.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't tried jumping the CMOS so I'll do that.  By the way, the Power LED is flashing rather fast and the IDE light is solid.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

A single stick in the last DIMM worked.  It is POSTing now and made it to a "disk read error."

So, what's that mean?  RAM incompatible?  Maybe a BIOS update?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

mine did that the first few posts. its fine i think. you can update the bios to the february one if you want.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

So should I go ahead and put the rest of the sticks in?  DIMM 1 3 5 or DIMM 2 4 6?  BIOS update first?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

always in the green slots.

set dram voltage to 1.65v in bios first.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2009)

If you're running the memory at 1600MHz, raise the QPI/VTT to 1.25v


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

1.65v with all three sticks in the green DIMMs worked.  Now I think it is pissed off at my floppy because even if it is told not to boot from it, it still gives a boot failed message.

Any who, time to get drivers...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

use usb flashdrive to flash bios if you do. dont do it any other way.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

The BIOS update mentioned removing B Floppy--maybe that would help.  Rather, I think I'll use the cable that came with the mobo.  The one I am using now has two FDD hook ups so it might be causing problems.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

So, the problem wasn't the floppy at all.  I disabled JMicron and JMicron is the chip running both the FDD and IDE drives.  Turned that on and things finally look good.  I tried to do RAID0 on the JMicron chip and skip using the Intel chip altogether but apparently the JMicron chip can't do IDE and SATA RAID at the same time.  The RAID array is going on the Intel chip.

Now I just have to make a floppy with Intel SATA/RAID drivers and I should be good to go.


Last I checked, the CPU was idling at 30C with stock cooling.  Not too shabby.  I think I went a little heavy on the Arctic Silver 5 though (more like very heavy ).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

Extension of last problem: Intel ICH10R in RAID mode does not show any hard drives/volumes Windows can detect.  I can't install OS unless I disable RAID and change it to just ACHI or IDE mode.  JMicron is set to Native IDE (other options are RAID + IDE and Disabled).

I have already set up the RAID volume via ctrl+i but that volume isn't registering on the Standard CMOS page of the BIOS.


Edit: Going to try BIOS update.  It mentions something that could be causing my problem:
"Make sure legacy mode only be enabled in IDE mode."


Edit 2: The BIOS update didn't change anything but I did figure out what the problem was.  I was telling Windows to load the SATA AHCI driver instead of the RAID driver.  It is formatting now and, so long as there aren't any stability issues, I should be home free (YAY).

Also, with the side panel back on the case, it now idles at just under 40C.  About the same as the Athlon 64 4000+ and Opteron 180.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, last I saw, it was just past the dialogs for installing Windows.  I went to do some other stuff and go to check on the computer to realize it is back to square one:
-power LED is flashing
-it is showing error code 8.8. (ehm, it doesn't change from that).

I tried what worked before by removing the other two DIMMs of memory and it made no difference.  I will try clearing the CMOS but I doubt it will help. 


Edit: I can't help but think this has something to do with botched up suspend state crap.   This is reasonable because I am using a 1-2 year old Enermax Liberty that wouldn't support the suspend state the X58 and Core i7 do.  In any case, it is starting to piss me off.  If you know where to permanently disable all forms of suspend, I'd be happy to hear it...assuming I can get to the BIOS to change it.


Edit 2: I unpluged the power cable, cleared the CMOS, and plugged the power cable back in to discover the system dead.  The only sign of life is a light comes on by the first PCI Express x16 slot.  Before, there was that light and another light over by the IDE header.  The light by the IDE header is now out.  I have no idea what is wrong now as the system is entirely unresponsive beyond that one light.


Edit 3: I cleared the CMOS again and it finally jumped out of it (back to C7 error).  I went back to the one stick, changed all settings (especially the memory voltage and everything having to do with suspend states), and it finally made it to the Windows desktop.  I will try putting the other two sticks of memory in and hopefully that will be the end of my problems.


Edit 4: I put the other two sticks in and I'm right back to the beginning of this post (8.8. error code, flashing power LED).  I'm getting under the impression that this OCZ Gold isn't compatible with the motherboard.


Edit 5: I think I finally found the culprit: one of the sticks is bad.  Either that, or the mobo gets bitchy running on tri-channel.  Naw, it has to be the stick.  Only when it is in does it do 8.8.  It doesn't even reach C7 when it is in there.


Edit 6: Back to square one.  8.8. and only the two sticks that worked before went in.  Come to think of it, i think the only connecting thread here is that it only happens when software orders a restart be it Windows, or a device driver installing.  Hard restarts and powering off/on don't have any issues.  So, question is: what is going back to Newegg?  The even more serious question is should I change to a different motherboard (Asus or Gigabyte)?  I think I'll try a few things to prove it is not the memory...


Edit 7: All three sticks are in and this post is made from the Core i7 computer.  I think it works perfectly fine so long as it is not shut down.  It can restart over and over but if I shut it down, I have to clear the CMOS in order to get it to boot again.  So, what needs to go?  Motherboard or power supply?  When I go to bed, I'll try to remember to run memtest to prove it isn't the memory.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW!

wtf. problems galore.

achi mode never works for me. 

raid wont show up in the bios. its still there though.

vista and 7 will see the raid without any more drivers. xp will not. you'll need the ich10r raid driver for xp to see the raid in order to install the os.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

I finally got it figured out: The Februrary BIOS are to blame.  I reverted back to January (initial release) BIOS and it's finally running like it should.

It's all updated and ready to roll. 

The DRAM is running at 1066 MHz though, shouldn't it be at least 1333 MHz or does it automatically adjust the memory speeds like it does with CPU multiplier?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

auto adjusts.

odd... feb bios works better for me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm, epic fail here.  Could have to do with the memory or power supply but yeah, just happy it is sorted.  Time to put it to work. XD


----------

